# Arse



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks the standard arse:








Looks better than the TTS arse:









Sure, everybody likes a silly number of exhausts and a fancy diffuser, but other than that?


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Dash said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the standard arse:
> Looks better than the TTS arse:
> Sure, everybody likes a silly number of exhausts and a fancy diffuser, but other than that?


I prefer the whole of the standard cars looks to that of the TTS.
Just more pure looking and elegant.
...and that blue is amazing 8)


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Might be because your an mk1 owner and it has mk1 tailpipes 

Personally I think it's the blue. I dislike Red cars, they look tacky to me.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Agree with you both and was thinking the same when I first saw the pics.

Overall the standard TT looks nicer to me than the TTS but I couldn't tell if it was just because the colour was different?!

Having said that I'm not sure I will get either now. The Jag F-Type Coupe is looking rather sweet imo...


----------



## TTSman (Feb 12, 2010)

If you paint the TTs grill black, it will be stunning!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I prefer the front-end of the TTS. But the simpler arse of the TTC is much nice imho - it probably is the MK1 pipes, but that's no bad thing.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't say that I like the fake splitter on the rear - seems very artificial and fussy to me.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I suspect it's very colour sensitive. I remember the first time I saw a white TTS with the DRLs and the quad tailpipes. It was a revelation. Quite literally.

That blue IS stunning, and I suspect that the TTS in the right colour will be stunning too.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

To me the TTS 'diffuser' looks aftermarket, not properly intigrated. For all of Audi's style lead design it looks poorly executed.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree. And it was the same with the TT MK2 when it came out (the standard car looked better than the original S-Line package).

For me a TT should be silver :-D

Video: (just need to add high gloss black grill at the front from the S-line model and that's perfect.


----------



## capnjapseye (Jul 28, 2013)

Who cares? I just want one. TTS please.


----------

